# £700 for a Qashqai clutch ???



## bigdogrepo (Nov 29, 2007)

a mate of mine has a new qashqai with 1800 miles on the clutch. It is completely burned out and the garage want 700 ponds to replace it. They say its down to normal w/t. Anyone else had similar problems ?????


----------



## ip10 (Dec 8, 2007)

*Clutch smells burnt*

Since my father bought the car (Qashqai 1.6 petrol) the clutch smells burnt. The dealer says that is normal and that it my father fault bc of his driving style. The car has only 6k kilometers. I think is an manufacturing defect and should be covered by the warranty. We will push to be repaired under the warranty, I believe you should do the same.


----------

